# Audi A3 constant misfire....details inside



## [email protected] (Mar 13, 2008)

2006 Audi A3 is coming up with cylinder 2 misfire consistantly 1-1.5 days after I clear it. Replaced the coil for that cylinder, swapped coil with cylinder 1 to see if the code followed, it did not. Replaced the plugs with oem and still same code. This car has no mods....any ideas. Once in a while I get a slight slight bubble in the idle at lights, but no hesitations and no flashing CEL. 

Help. Rob.


----------



## CoNGLoMeRaTeGTi (Apr 4, 2007)

hmmmmmm ... 

valve deposits or clogged injector?


----------



## donjuan1jr (Oct 8, 2008)

my initial thought would be faulty injector.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 13, 2008)

Thanks for the heads up. I think I might try to run some injector cleaner though and see what the outcome is. I'll keep you posted.

Rob


----------



## Christian Knight (Nov 4, 2009)

Year and mileage?

Reason being, just got mine out of the shop today for same issue. I got a chance to look inside cylinder head and it was a nightmare at 80k. Even though problem might point to injectors, pcv, plugs, etc., the problem area according to VW technical support is buildup (not curable by standard decarb service). Had manual cleaning performed over the weekend under warranty.


----------



## rdjr74 (Jun 26, 2007)

Christian Knight said:


> Had manual cleaning performed over the weekend under warranty.


I'm at 81K. Of course I've been worried about this build up since 40K ago. When you say warranty, how did you get this covered under a warranty? I would think even with an extended warranty I don't see this being covered under it. I fear that this type of a cleaning is almost mandatory for this engine, which I think is absolutely rediculous. I feel it would be safer just to get rid of the car at this point having 81K on it.


----------



## fahrenheit 525 (Nov 3, 2007)

When you figure it please IM me, I'm having same problem on #2 I run vagcom and misfires just keep adding up. Also tried swapping plugs and coils no change what so ever.


----------



## MKII420 (Jul 18, 2003)

i think i have this same problem... 

any companies offering this service?


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 13, 2008)

Update.....tried swapping again and again and still same code. I am going to check into any warranty with this, but i'm wondering if a valve cleaning additive might be an option. I have some and am thinking about trying it.


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> Update.....tried swapping again and again and still same code. I am going to check into any warranty with this, but i'm wondering if a valve cleaning additive might be an option. I have some and am thinking about trying it.


You know you can't just dump that in the fuel tank, right? You gotta hook it up to the intake using a nozzle that will allow it to be atomized and sucked in.


----------



## rdjr74 (Jun 26, 2007)

TBomb said:


> You know you can't just dump that in the fuel tank, right? You gotta hook it up to the intake using a nozzle that will allow it to be atomized and sucked in.


According to who? VW makes fuel injector cleaner that goes directly into the fuel tank. I just put a whole can of seafoam into the tank a week ago. Sure I don't expect it to do much but mine as well give it a shot.


----------



## dmorrow (Jun 9, 2000)

rdjr74 said:


> According to who? VW makes fuel injector cleaner that goes directly into the fuel tank. I just put a whole can of seafoam into the tank a week ago. Sure I don't expect it to do much but mine as well give it a shot.


Depends on what you are trying to clean, [email protected] said valve cleaner in the post above and since the engine is direct injection, nothing you put in the tank will get to the back side of the valves. If you are trying to clean the fuel injectors then putting something in the tank might work.


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

rdjr74 said:


> According to who? VW makes fuel injector cleaner that goes directly into the fuel tank. I just put a whole can of seafoam into the tank a week ago. Sure I don't expect it to do much but mine as well give it a shot.


According to anybody who knows what they're talking about  Fuel injector cleaner is not the same as valve cleaner. Personally, I would just take the time to clean the valves manually rather than trying to suck seafoam in, and I am not convinced it works that well anyway. The BG Induction service might be a better alternative than seafoam, but again, the surefire way is to clean them by hand and be done with it. I'd be more concerned about gunked up valves than I would be clogged injectors.


----------



## rdjr74 (Jun 26, 2007)

I didn't notice "valve Cleaner". That's what I get for skimming the posts. But yeah I agree that's why I posted this in another thread:
"What I've really learned from the past four years on this forum is if you want clean you must invest in elbow grease. ( scrubbing the head, hehe)

But hell, what the heck, I'll throw in a little seafoam in the meantime." ; )


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 13, 2008)

So update, pulled the intake off today and found the valves to be very very gunked up. Very disappointed. I am going to try the seafoam, as soon as some time has elapsed and I have a good or bad verdict I will report back here.

Rob


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> So update, pulled the intake off today and found the valves to be very very gunked up. Very disappointed. I am going to try the seafoam, as soon as some time has elapsed and I have a good or bad verdict I will report back here.
> 
> Rob


Wait, you pulled the intake off and all you are going to do is put it back on and try using Seafoam? Why don't you just go ahead and scrub the valves while you have everything apart and be done with it?


----------



## rdjr74 (Jun 26, 2007)

TBomb said:


> Wait, you pulled the intake off and all you are going to do is put it back on and try using Seafoam? Why don't you just go ahead and scrub the valves while you have everything apart and be done with it?


I was kinda thinking the same thing???

Hey tbomb you find anything out with your car (thread):
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5274707-Power-cuts-at-low-RPMs-and-low-throttle.

My car seems to be acting up more. PM me. Thanks


----------

